# Lighting DIY suggestions?



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm having a hard time locally finding sufficient lighting for my new 20 gallon - 30" long, 12.25" deep, 13" tall. None of the local stores ever seem have a hood the right size for the tank. I'm not wanting to order a cover in. I've had things like that broken/damaged in the mail before.

Are there any tips on how I could make something to suffice for that? I've got a reptile mesh cover and a desk lamp that I can work with, but the mesh won't help much with evaporation...

[EDIT] I've seen some glass Canopies in the local stores. I'm wondering... if I get one of them and either mounted lights or a desk lamp, would that work?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Go to a glazier and price getting glass cut to order


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hoods , lids , and light strips are readily available for your 20 long aquarium...every store should carry them..


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

ShadowCatsKey said:


> I'm having a hard time locally finding sufficient lighting for my new 20 gallon - 30" long, 12.25" deep, 13" tall. None of the local stores ever seem have a hood the right size for the tank. I'm not wanting to order a cover in. I've had things like that broken/damaged in the mail before.





lohachata said:


> hoods , lids , and light strips are readily available for your 20 long aquarium...every store should carry them..


This. Keep those measurements written down and go looking again at the boxes for the hoods because they will have the measurements on them. Keep in mind, the height doesn't matter. As long as the length and width of the tank you have. You're hood shouldn't wrap around the whole tank so you can't see in right???

Your aquarium is a *"20 gallon long"* as loha said. Every fish store I've ever been to has 3-4 of them in stock.


----------

